# karta tv

## univac^

Czesc

Jaką polecacie karte tv. Żeby ladnie dziala pod linuksem jest do tego tvtime chyba, zeby nie bylo problemow, ladnie odbierala i byla dosyc tania..  :Smile: 

----------

## badzio

chipset bt848

najlepiej avermedia

----------

## milu

 *badzio wrote:*   

> chipset bt848
> 
> najlepiej avermedia

 

Chyba bt878 chciałeś napisać -> to łatwiejsze do znalezienia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## forever

To ja się wtrące i powiem tak:

Miałem ich już kilka ale im STARSZA tym lepsza. oczywiscie nie znajdziesz juz bt848 ale mozna chyba bezpiecznie powiedziec ze wiekszosc bt8x8 będzie obsługiwana.

Jesli chodzi o obraz - nigdy nie mialem problemow - natomiast jesli chodzi o dziwek to mialem problem z jedna avermedia tvstudio. Karta byla stereo i dzialala bodajże do kernela w wersji 2.4.18 potem dzwięk przestal dzialac do tego stopnia ze po wielu miesiacach walk i upgradów, patchowania kernel - sprzedalem te karte kupilem monofoniczna starsza i problemy sie skonczyly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Piotr Gros

No ileż lat można męczyć te stare chipy   :Wink: 

Spokojnie mozna zmusić do działania te z saa7134,

zawsze to ciut nowsze  :Smile: 

I pewnie teraz łatwiej dostępne.

----------

## badzio

 *milu_m wrote:*   

>  *badzio wrote:*   chipset bt848
> 
> najlepiej avermedia 
> 
> Chyba bt878 chciałeś napisać -> to łatwiejsze do znalezienia 

 

fakt, 878 - 4 jest pod 7 na numpadzie, omylka   :Cool: 

ja jeszcze chcialbym tylko nadmienic, ze testowalem tuner avermedia wlasnie na bt878 na jadrach 2.4 i 2.6 - no i na 2.4 bylo przecietnie, natomiast 2.6 - rewelka  :Smile: 

teraz mam pixelview na conexant2888 (czy jakos tak - karte mam od niedawna i dokladnie numerku nie pamietam  :Razz:  ) - w kazdym badz razie, jadro ja niby wykrywa ale programy jakos niespecjalnie sobie z nia radza

----------

## yemu

ja przez dluzszy czas meczylem karty z chipem conexxanta. zaliczylem wizyty w sklepie i wymiany na inny model (m.in. aver 303, tvexpert 2000, kworld)  i niestety na allegro nabylem karte z chipem 848  :Smile:  - dziala super

pozdro

y

----------

## joker

mysle nad kupnem karty na allegro bo super nowa mi nie potrzebna a kasa tez nie smierdze i jezeli by ktos wiedzial to niech sie ze mna podzieli wiedza czy karta FlyVideo 98 firmy LiveView na chipsecie Conexant Fusion 878 (dawniej Brooktre BT878) bedzie dzialac

----------

## endel

Ja mam karte Winfast 200 TV Deluxe i dziala bez problemu. A i generalnie pozatym ze dziala, karta jest warta polecenia 

pozdrawiamLast edited by endel on Wed Feb 09, 2005 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## endel

http://hardware.linuxnews.pl/_rids/_otherdetails/682.html

----------

## jackie

 *joker wrote:*   

> mysle nad kupnem karty na allegro bo super nowa mi nie potrzebna a kasa tez nie smierdze i jezeli by ktos wiedzial to niech sie ze mna podzieli wiedza czy karta FlyVideo 98 firmy LiveView na chipsecie Conexant Fusion 878 (dawniej Brooktre BT878) bedzie dzialac

 

Miałem taką kartę i wieki temu uruchomiłem ją pod jakims bardzo starym Redhatem - jeszcze na jadrze 2.2 tak że myśle że będzie działać.

----------

## qdlacz

Witam !

Kiedyś kupiłem nieznaną karte tv i miałem probloem z dobraniem parametrow (Tuner itp.)

jej jedyna zaleta to niska cena  :Smile: 

Mam tutaj link który pomógł mi w rozpoznaniu, może sie przyda   :Very Happy: 

http://www.bttv-gallery.de/

----------

## smyqlek

czy wie ktos jak skonfigurowac i poprawnie uruchomic karte z saa7134  :Question: 

ja doszedlem do momentu w ktorym udalo mi sie zaladowac modul saa7134, ale blad byl w tym stylu ze po zaladowaniu tegoz modulu od razu w tle wlaczal sie dzwiek z karty tv :/

troche irytujace ...

probowalem uruchomic mythtv, ale mimo prostego interfejsu nie udalo sie mi ustawic kanalow dla polski :/.

Czy znacie jakies metody, albo opisy  :Question: 

thx4help

----------

